
UK gathering secret intelligence via covert NSA operation - Libertatea
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2013/jun/07/uk-gathering-secret-intelligence-nsa-prism
======
ed_blackburn
Presumably this is the tip of the iceberg and most western states are
essentially wire tapping their citizens use of the internet?

Why is the UK govt. trying to create an the snoopers charter when they already
have it? Unless they know that their current method is morally dubious and
arguably illegal?

~~~
DanBC
The government want GCHQ to be able to do this directly rather than use NSA.

The government want this information to be usable in court, although we don't
have the US concept of "fruit of the poison tree". (We allow evidence got from
illegal wire taps; the US doesn't.)

------
runn1ng
This is scary.

So, so scary.

